# PCL XL error



## leslyekahn (May 24, 2005)

My boss is using a Kyocera 1750+ printer and today, the following messages printed:

PCL XL error
Subsystem: KERNEL
Error: IllegalTag
Operator: 0x21
Position: 203

PCL XL error
Warning: IllegalMediaSource
Warning: IllegalMediaSource

Does anybody know what this means? What do I need to do so this doesn't happen again?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I would start by uninstalling and reinstalling the printer software.


----------



## HaydnW_RDaSH (Aug 13, 2008)

I have the same type of issue - though the printer is freshly installed. Posted previously here (apologies for previous post being in wrong forum) http://www.techsupportforum.com/f56/pcl-xl-error-253096.html


----------



## Louis.Stanly (Aug 21, 2008)

If your driver support, try changing the Graphic mode to GL/2 or Raster, if not try using PS3 driver or Universal PCL driver.


----------

